# Share the Love - ddk1979's VapeCon 2016 Competition



## ddk1979

*Share the Love - ddk1979's VapeCon 2016 Competition*

I am humbled by the generosity of the folks on this forum such as Mr. Anonymous, @Andre, @Vapington and all the others who have helped me on my vaping journey. I feel the need to give something back and would like to share some of my good fortune with those who will be unable to attend VapeCon 2016.

I will be giving away 3 prizes sponsored jointly by Northern Craft Vapes (NCV) and myself.

1st prize valued at R630 : 1x Milked 100ml 3mg + 1x Trinity 60ml 3mg
2nd prize valued at R400 : 1x Nitecore i4 Intellicharger
3rd prize valued at R250 : 1x Burst 3mg 30ml, 1x NCV Snap cap

I will ship the prizes to the winners as soon as I return from VapeCon - please be patient as I will be extending my stay in Johannesburg for a few days.


*What you need to do to win:*
My handle on this forum is ddk1979
1. Guess why the year 1979 is important to me.
2. Tag any member on the forum.

*
Competition Rules*
- Competition closes on Thursday 25th August 2016 at 20h00. Entries after that time will not be eligible.
- Only those persons *NOT* attending VapeCon 2016 are eligible to win a prize.
- Maximum of 2 entries per person.
- The first 3 people to correctly answer the question above will be the winners.
- Winners will be announced shortly after the closing time.

Unfortunately the following members will NOT be eligible to win prizes (although they can enter as many times as they want):
1. The Admin and Mod team, vendors and their staff.
2. ECIGSSA members with less than 20 posts by the time the competition closes. (You must have 20 posts or more)
3. Members residing outside South Africa.

*EDIT : **The 2 entry restriction has been cancelled*. You may enter as many times as you like, but please pay careful attention to the other competition rules.


A special thank you to @Vapington for his generosity and I urge everyone to support him and all other vendors who have given freely to the members of this forum.

.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 13


----------



## BumbleBee

What a great gesture @ddk1979 

And, 1979 is the year you bought your first colour TV 

Tagging @Dubz

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979

BumbleBee said:


> What a great gesture @ddk1979
> 
> And, 1979 is the year you bought your first colour TV
> 
> Tagging @Dubz




Unfortunately the colour tv came much later in life, purchased by my parents. Can you imagine, the black and white tv bought in 1978 still works. Shows you the quality of stuff made back then.

I'm going to allow those members who are not eligible for prizes to enter as many times as they like. They might just come up with the correct answer for those who do qualify for prizes.

.


----------



## BumbleBee

ddk1979 said:


> Unfortunately the colour tv came much later in life, purchased by my parents. Can you imagine, the black and white tv bought in 1978 still works. Shows you the quality of stuff made back then.
> 
> I'm going to allow those members who are not eligible for prizes to enter as many times as they like. They might just come up with the correct answer for those who do qualify for prizes.
> 
> .


Yeah, those were the days. I was made the year colour TV was introduced in SA, hmmm, coincidence?  

I know I'm not eligible but I'm going to have another go, was 1979 the year you learned to boogie board?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caramia

Nah, 1979 was the first time you went to a Disco @ddk1979!

And we had a colour Sony (huge wooden box, smaaaaaall screen) in 1974, but my my dad was a bit bit of a techno/gadget fanatic...


----------



## ddk1979

BumbleBee said:


> Yeah, those were the days. I was made the year colour TV was introduced in SA, hmmm, coincidence?
> 
> I know I'm not eligible but I'm going to have another go, was 1979 the year you learned to boogie board?




Nope. And that's the last time I'm going to say yes or no because I might just give away the answer. 
Keep guessing. As a Mod you can enter as many times as you want because you don't qualify for a prize.

@Caramia , since you are going to VapeCon and are not eligible for a prize, you too can enter as many times as you want.
It's going to be interesting to see what folks come up with. Just a hint, it's not anything "naughty". 

Okay, it's past 1am on a Monday morning, definitely past my sleeping time. Goodnight/good morning

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heino13

@Yash23

Your birth year?

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz

The year you were born.

@Naeem


----------



## Tisha

@ddk1979 the year you got married..
@SAVaper

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz

When you got married.

@Cespian


----------



## Soutie

You are actually Bully Corgan from the smashing pumpkins in disguise and you think that 1979 was your best single?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Tisha

@ddk1979 the last time you had a stinkie...

@SAVaper


----------



## Huffapuff

@ddk1979 firstly thank you for your generosity - it's people like you and our local vendors that make this community so awesome 

And secondly, 1979 was when you got married...?

@KrayFish404

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Slick

1979 was the year u got married? 
Tagging @sam786


----------



## ddk1979

Ooooo, I am enjoying this. 
@Soutie , Elvis is alive and living in South Africa 

.


----------



## Slick

The year you had your first baby? 
Tagging @sameer


----------



## SAVaper

The year you finished military duty.

Will be at Vapecon.

@Stosta

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DanTheMan

@ddk1979! Andries Albertus Pienaar and Harry Hart passed away

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DanTheMan

@ddk1979 You were born/married in 1979.


----------



## DanTheMan

you had your last cigarette in 1979 and now you're a subohm builder


----------



## DanTheMan

in 1979 you thought to yourself 

"Hey self, I feel like giving away 1x Milked 100ml 3mg + 1x Trinity 60ml 3mg or 1x Burst 3mg 30ml, 1x NCV Snap cap to DanTheMan in 2016 since he's too poor for VapeCon and also too far away".

In 2016 DanTheMan thanks you good sir..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Hmmm... Birthday? No.
Marraige? ... No...

I'm going to go with the year you first-born squirmed its way into the world!

Awesome little compo, really admire your generosity!

@Greyz

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian

The year you survived the asteroid that wiped out the dinosaurs? 
(I'm just joking, please dont take offense)

I'm guessing its the year you met your significant other?
Tagging: @Effjh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

had your first child
@RichJB 
@ddk1979


----------



## PsyCLown

Alrighty, so I think you were possibly too young back then to have had your first kid and/or gotten married and others have also guessed that already anyways.
So I am going to go with, it was the year someone close to you passed away?

@Firefly96


----------



## PsiSan

The year you started smoking. Back when it was still considered "healthy" and doctors chose camel on the back of the huisgenoot. lolol

@kimbo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979

@Bumblebabe , @Caramia , @Heino13 ,@Dubz , @Tisha , @Soutie , @Huffapuff , @Slick , @SAVaper , @DanTheMan , @Stosta , @Cespian , @Rude Rudi , @PsyCLown , @PsiSan

*EDIT:*
*The 2 entry restriction has been cancelled*. You may enter as many times as you like, but please pay careful attention to the other competition rules.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PsyCLown

@ddk1979 I just realized it is only for those who are not attending Vapecon.

So unless something goes horribly wrong and I am unable to attend, I think I will need to be disqualified

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper

PsyCLown said:


> @ddk1979 I just realized it is only for those who are not attending Vapecon.
> 
> So unless something goes horribly wrong and I am unable to attend, I think I will need to be disqualified



Same here.... 
Awesome competition in any case. Thanks @ddk1979

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

@PsyCLown @SAVaper


Even though you do not qualify for a prize (because you are going to VapeCon) you may enter as many times as you want for the fun of it.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Switchy

1979 is the year model of your first car?
@rabbitneko


----------



## PsyCLown

1979 was the year you decided to turn you life around?

@rabbitneko


----------



## The_Ice

Your year of birth.

@Platkopje 

Thanks for thinking of us sad ones @ddk1979 nice comp!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie

@ddk1979 I'm also disqualified, I'll be going to vapecon

Yeah I reckon its the year you were born too

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

In an effort to ensure that the prizes are won, I will be dropping little hints occasionally.
Remember, you can enter as many times as you want  , but please pay careful attention to the other competition rules

.
.


----------



## Yagya

The year you started smoking stinkies.
@Nizar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

@Soutie , you and everyone else that are able to attend vapecon are very fortunate. So many others will be missing out. That would have included me had I not won the NCV prize.

Even though you do not qualify for a prize (because you are going to VapeCon) you may enter as many times as you like ... just for the fun of it. I am enjoying all the answers. Some are waaaay out.

Okay, first hint: It has nothing to do with anybody else / does not involve any other person.

.


----------



## Tisha

ddk1979 said:


> @Bumblebabe , @Caramia , @Heino13 ,@Dubz , @Tisha , @Soutie , @Huffapuff , @Slick , @SAVaper , @DanTheMan , @Stosta , @Cespian , @Rude Rudi , @PsyCLown , @PsiSan
> 
> *EDIT:*
> *The 2 entry restriction has been cancelled*. You may enter as many times as you like, but please pay careful attention to the other competition rules.
> 
> .


Just doing it for the fun @ddk1979 ..would like to know why...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

The year you started programming? That or you joined the Kyrgyzstan Rebels 

@Imtiaaz

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nico_gti

@ddk1979 awesome comp you running here sir. Glad you were the one that won the NCV comp.
Did a bit of searching (stalker behavior) and i figured out that it wasnt the year you started on the stinkies ('77) so I'm going to have to guess it may have been when you finished school...
@brotiform

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie

ddk1979 said:


> @Soutie , you and everyone else that are able to attend Vapecon are very fortunate.



You might think so, I reckon fortunate would be the non abuse of my credit card on Saturday 

you completed national service in that year?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DanTheMan

Hmmmm did you finish school in 1979?
This is for the win, comeon


----------



## PsiSan

Hmmmm, the year you started national service?

@Sprint


----------



## The_Ice

Ok this may have been the year little ddk junior was born. 

@mase21


----------



## The_Ice

Maybe the year you met Mrs ddk?

@flo2


----------



## ddk1979

The_Ice said:


> Ok this may have been the year little ddk junior was born.
> 
> @mase21





The_Ice said:


> Maybe the year you met Mrs ddk?
> 
> @flo2




Remember the first hint: It has nothing to do with anybody else / does not involve any other person.

.


----------



## ddk1979

DanTheMan said:


> Hmmmm did you finish school in 1979?
> This is for the win, comeon




Something's missing ?

*What you need to do to win:*
My handle on this forum is ddk1979
1. Guess why the year 1979 is important to me.
2. Tag any member on the forum.

.


----------



## The_Ice

Ok maybe did you finish your studies in that year

@GReddySC


----------



## DanTheMan

Ok, this is a re-post just to keep to the rules
You, kind sir, finished school in 1979
@Soutie


----------



## Heino13

Year you matriculated
@ddk1979


----------



## ddk1979

The_Ice said:


> Ok maybe did you finish your studies in that year
> 
> @GReddySC




@The_Ice , your answer is too vague. You need to be more specific, e.g. school, college, univeristy, etc.

.


----------



## Dullz_vap3

I'm going to say the year you bought your first car
@ddk1979

@Madz_Vap3


----------



## ddk1979

SAVaper said:


> The year you finished military duty.
> 
> Will be at Vapecon.
> 
> @Stosta






PsiSan said:


> Hmmmm, the year you started national service?
> 
> @Sprint




I was exempt from military service back then

.


----------



## Yagya

@ddk1979 got his degree.
@Naeem


----------



## DanTheMan

Also wanted to mention getting your Degree/Honors
@Yagya


----------



## Stosta

The year you matriculated!

@KimVapeDashian


----------



## ddk1979

.
Question: Should I allow the 1st place person to select his/her prize or should I just hand out the prizes as stated?

.


----------



## Yagya

i think as stated otherwise will be unfair if i win 2nd place..


----------



## Nico_gti

ddk1979 said:


> .
> Question: Should I allow the 1st place person to select his/her prize or should I just hand out the prizes as stated?
> 
> .



Its your comp @ddk1979 so that's entirelly up to you. You've already being too kind by having this comp.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## The_Ice

ddk1979 said:


> @The_Ice , your answer is too vague. You need to be more specific, e.g. school, college, univeristy, etc.


 Okay but your nickname is also vague. I am going to guess varsity. Would you like to know the degree as well. Going with bsc nocturnal studies


----------



## ddk1979

The_Ice said:


> Okay but your nickname is also vague. I am going to guess varsity. Would you like to know the degree as well. Going with bsc nocturnal studies




My handle is my initials. @The_Ice could be a oke from the North Pole 
That degree is a DFC ... a Doctorate in Female Curves 

.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## The_Ice

ddk1979 said:


> My handle is my initials. @The_Ice could be a oke from the North Pole
> That degree is a DFC ... a Doctorate in Female Curves
> 
> .


That is called specialisation. Most would be happy with just a PhD in fpd (female pole dancing) ... I feel like we're going off topic though


----------



## PsiSan

Lol! the good old days. My last guess was my 100th post, and I was still wrong. Must be the unluckiest person ever.


----------



## ddk1979

PsiSan said:


> Lol! the good old days. My last guess was my 100th post, and I was still wrong. Must be the unluckiest person ever.




Well done on the 100th post, but how do you know you are wrong ?

.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## PsiSan

Hmmmm, then let best man win


----------



## Nico_gti

PsiSan said:


> Hmmmm, then let best man win

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

I would guess you turned 18 and could legally buy booze. 
@Bearshare


----------



## KZOR

You had your 21st birthday and your body was now ready for a lot more.
@ShaneW


----------



## Huffapuff

Ok, I'm gonna try again @ddk1979 it was the year you got your doctorate...?
@Schnappie


----------



## KZOR

You were 17 and experienced love for the first time.
@MarcelinoJ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

You got your first car or license to drive.
@shabbar


----------



## rabbitneko

It's your favourite song by Smashing Pumpkins  

@Dominica

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

You got accepted by a tertiary institution to study to become a biology educator. 
@Looney


----------



## Schnappie

It is the year you were born?

@Wyni86


----------



## ddk1979

Huffapuff said:


> Ok, I'm gonna try again @ddk1979 it was the year you got your doctorate...?
> @Schnappie




Oh how I wish, unfortunately I stopped before that.
Then my handle would have been Drddk1979

.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

You moved to Cape Town.
@RAM33Z


----------



## Wyni86

Schnappie said:


> It is the year you were born?
> 
> @Wyni86



That is correct sir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

1979 the year you started smoking...

@Lukeness

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## wiesbang

The year you matriculated? 

@MorneW


----------



## Slick

The year you came to south Africa
Tagging @Tashreeq


----------



## Slick

Could also be the year you recovered from a serious sickness
Tagging @Faheem777


----------



## boxerulez

The year you were bornagain? @anton

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff

@ddk1979 as @boxerulez says - it's the year you found God...? 

@TrueTenacity


----------



## DanTheMan

@ddk1979 
1979 was the year you got your software development degree.
I'll never stop guessing.
@PieterT


----------



## Bearshare

The year you were born
@CPS


----------



## Nailedit77

1979 was the year you lost someone very close to you


----------



## ShamZ

Lyrics from your favourite James Blunt song 

@shabier

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DanTheMan

@ddk1979 
Post a picture of yourself, this might help us knowing what type of person you are.
Apologies for judging a book by its cover...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Ok @ddk1979 - was it the year you were abducted and probed by aliens? 
@Po7713

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud

1979 is the year you matriculated out of High School, as you started smoking in 1977, i guess it was Grade 10.
@Paulie

Edit: Im going to Vapecon so this is just for fun. I like this Comp Game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

It's the year your dog learned to tie it's own shoelaces?

@Clouds4Days

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I can't enter for a few reasons... but 79 was a good year... was still fighting in Nam... was still a bachelor cruising looking for hot tarts... found one 2 years later... 
Tag Hi Ho @Silver

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979

DanTheMan said:


> @ddk1979
> Post a picture of yourself, this might help us knowing what type of person you are.
> Apologies for judging a book by its cover...




There's a special thread for posting pics of yourself. It's called "The Face Behing The Post" - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-face-behind-the-post.t741/. Unfortunately I'm not in it. . But, if 10 people in this competition post their pic, I'll post mine. I think that's fair, don't you?

Anyway, if I did post a picture, it would probably be completely NOT what people were expecting. Perhaps I'll show up in a picture at VapeCon if the camera can take pics in cinema-scope and has a very good night vision system. 

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy

The year you left home/became independent
@sky_dutchess


----------



## Shooterbuddy

Year you left school
@Drew M


----------



## Shooterbuddy

Year you moved to SA
@free3dom


----------



## boxerulez

You picked up the keys to your first car? 1979, maybe a brand new Toyota E70 Corolla?


@Chronix


----------



## Nico_gti

Photo uploaded @ddk1979

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Roodt

Hazzard a wild stab and say that it is the year of your favourite car? @Pinksunshine


----------



## DanTheMan

@ddk1979
Three celebs passed away in 1979.
1. If you like movies: John Wayne?
2. If you like Music : Charles Mingus(Jazz) and Arthur Fiedler (Classic)?
3. Michael Jackson released his album "Off the Wall" ?
@Faraaz @spiv @Static @Veez

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanTheMan

@ddk1979 
It rained in the Sahara Desert? 
what if no one gets this right?
@Yagya


----------



## ddk1979

Nico_gti said:


> Photo uploaded @ddk1979




I just went to check and @Nico_gti has posted his pic - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-face-behind-the-post.t741/page-39#post-418538
Well done bro. . I can see that you're from Durbs, that it a 3 liter, GTi, twincam, V6 hairstyle and that's why your handle is Nico_*GTI*. . Really just joking though, my nephews hair looks like someone detonated an atomic bomb on his head and I am always giving him a hard time. Really nice to see the face behind the post, thanks for posting it.

Now just another 9 more pics to go and then I'll upload mine ... that was the deal, right?
Come on folks, let's make this exciting - post your pic and I will post mine. Remember the competition closes Thursday nite at 8pm.

.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ddk1979

DanTheMan said:


> @ddk1979
> It rained in the Sahara Desert?
> what if no one gets this right?
> @Yagya




Don't worry, I guarantee that there will be 3 winners shortly after 8pm on Thursday.

Todays hint:
1979 has nothing to do with the cat that peed on my only towel when I was a weekend guest at an acquaintance's home. Note, I said an acquaintance, not friend ... his cat ruined our friendship.
Now you know how much I love cats!!! Sorry to all the cat lovers.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanTheMan

@ddk1979 Try making a joke of my hair.... if you can find any


----------



## Shooterbuddy

@ddk1979 The year your best friend/dog Passed? 

@GlacieredPyro


----------



## ddk1979

DanTheMan said:


> @ddk1979 Try making a joke of my hair.... if you can find any




Wonderful, @DanTheMan has posted his pic - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-face-behind-the-post.t741/page-39#post-418755 , and I don't make jokes about okes that are losing their hair because I'm in the same boat. 

I found that there is a treatment for male pattern baldness, but you have to get it from a dermatologist, according to my GP, so made the appointment and got the medication.
Treatment involves Minoxidil 5% (solution applied to scalp) and Finpecia 1mg (tablet). Been on it for a year and a half and it's working, but slowly. 
Sorry to have gotten side-tracked, but it's working for me, so maybe it can help others too.

Thanks for posting @DanTheMan, really nice to know what the person on the other side looks like. Okay, that's 2 pics posted, another 8 to go before I post mine.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Before I grace this forum with my devilish good looks - is seeing your mugshot going to help us get the answer?


----------



## ddk1979

Huffapuff said:


> Before I grace this forum with my devilish good looks - is seeing your mugshot going to help us get the answer?




Mugshot, nooooooo. I was playing a part in a movie, and I thought I looked quite handsome in my orange jumpsuit courtesy of Correctional Services, but it was only for the movie, I promise. 

All I'm going to say is that @DanTheMan started all of this with his post:




DanTheMan said:


> @ddk1979
> Post a picture of yourself, this might help us knowing what type of person you are.
> Apologies for judging a book by its cover...


----------



## wiesbang

My photo had already been posted a while ago. Does that count?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper

My pic is up there allready



SAVaper said:


> View attachment 59131
> 
> 
> Me and the wife and son.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

Great news, @KZOR has joined the "Face behind the post" - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-face-behind-the-post.t741/page-39#post-418814
Lovely family there @KZOR, and I see that you and I both have to buy some shares in Virgin Active 

That's 3 out of 10 so far, only 7 more to go.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

wiesbang said:


> My photo had already been posted a while ago. Does that count?




Wonderful to see that @wiesbang has already posted her pic - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-face-behind-the-post.t741/page-37#post-341900. The lady that offered me some juice a while back, thank you for your kind gesture.
Okay, since you are not going to VapeCon and you have an eligible entry, we're going to count your pic as well.

That makes it 4 out of 10.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979

SAVaper said:


> My pic is up there allready




Another great family photo from @SAVaper - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-face-behind-the-post.t741/page-38#post-393202
But since you're going to VapeCon and are not eligible for a prize, I'm not going to count that one .... phew, I'm starting to get a little worried here, that was almost half way!

.


----------



## SAVaper

ddk1979 said:


> Another great family photo from @SAVaper - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-face-behind-the-post.t741/page-38#post-393202
> But since you're going to VapeCon and are not eligible for a prize, I'm not going to count that one .... phew, I'm starting to get a little worried here, that was almost half way!
> 
> .



Not fair. You said nothing about only eligible entrants.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979

SAVaper said:


> Not fair. You said nothing about only eligible entrants.....




I'm just following some advice I received. 



Nico_gti said:


> *Its your comp @ddk1979 so that's entirelly up to you*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979

.
One more pic, this time from @Huffapuff - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-face-behind-the-post.t741/page-39#post-418926
Thanks for posting, I'll be on the look out for you and the other picture posters the next time I visit the vape stores. Who knows, we might just run into each other at some point. Btw, your son, I've seen smiles like that before and it usually means a disaster is about to happen, but then I looked at your smile and really started panicking. 


(Holy crap, another one just posted a pic. The halfway mark has just been reached. I'm starting to worry now. Why did I open up my big mouth, oh yes I forgot, it's to put my foot in it ... I wonder if both feet can fit, the way things are going that's a distinct possibility.)

.


----------



## DanTheMan

ddk1979 said:


> Wonderful, @DanTheMan has posted his pic - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-face-behind-the-post.t741/page-39#post-418755 , and I don't make jokes about okes that are losing their hair because I'm in the same boat.
> 
> I found that there is a treatment for male pattern baldness, but you have to get it from a dermatologist, according to my GP, so made the appointment and got the medication.
> Treatment involves Minoxidil 5% (solution applied to scalp) and Finpecia 1mg (tablet). Been on it for a year and a half and it's working, but slowly.
> Sorry to have gotten side-tracked, but it's working for me, so maybe it can help others too.
> 
> Thanks for posting @DanTheMan, really nice to know what the person on the other side looks like. Okay, that's 2 pics posted, another 8 to go before I post mine.
> 
> .



Joh this is so great. thanks for the info and the first prize

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

Just a summary of the answers (the serious ones) in the order they were entered (including non-eligible ones) :
Remember, only the first 3 (eligible) entrants of each answer stand a chance to win a prize



FIRST DISCO............................. @Caramia

BIRTH YEAR............................... @Heino13 , @Dubz , @The_Ice , @Soutie , @Schnappie , @Bearshare , @Roodt 

MARRIED................................... @Tisha , @Dubz , @Huffapuff , @Slick , @DanTheMan

LAST STINKIE............................ @Tisha , @DanTheMan

FIRST BORN............................... @Slick , @Stosta , @Rude Rudi , @The_Ice . @Yagya 

MILITARY DUTY........................... @SAVaper , @PsiSan

MET WIFE................................... @Cespian , @The_Ice

DEATH of SOMEONE CLOSE.......... @PsyCLown , @Sickboy77 , @Shooterbuddy

STARTED SMOKING..................... @PsiSan , @Yagya , @boxerulez

YEAR MODEL OF 1st CAR............. @Switchy , @Roodt

TURN LIFE AROUND...................... @PsyCLown

STARTED PROGRAMMING.............. @Stosta

MATRICULATED............................ @Nico_gti , @DanTheMan , @Heino13 , @Stosta , @wiesbang , @Create-A-Cloud , @Shooterbuddy

1st CAR...................................... @Dullz_vap3 , @KZOR , @boxerulez

OBTAINED DEGREE...................... @Yagya , @DanTheMan , @The_Ice , @Huffapuff , @Tisha 

TURNED 18................................. @KZOR

TURNED 21................................. @KZOR

1st LOVE.................................... @KZOR

ACCEPTANCE TO UNIVERSITY....... @KZOR

MOVED TO CAPE TOWN............... @KZOR

CAME TO SOUTH AFRICA............. @Slick , @Shooterbuddy

RECOVERED FROM ILLNESS......... @Slick

BORN AGAIN.............................. @boxerulez , @Huffapuff , @wiesbang

LEFT HOME/INDEPENDENT........... @Shooterbuddy

STARTED WORKING.................... @wiesbang, @boxerulez

FIRST COMPUTER........................ @PsiSan

OPENED OWN COMPANY............... @Stosta 

BEST MATE BECAME FRIENDS...... @moolies86 

YEAR PARENTS MET..................... @Roodt 

.


----------



## Bearshare

are we going into randomizer for the ones where there are 6/7 answers ?


----------



## ddk1979

Bearshare said:


> are we going into randomizer for the ones where there are 6/7 answers ?





Winners will be as stated in the competition rules on first page:




ddk1979 said:


> *Competition Rules
> - Competition closes on Thursday 25th August 2016 at 20h00. Entries after that time will not be eligible.
> - Only those persons NOT attending VapeCon 2016 are eligible to win a prize.
> - The first 3 people to correctly answer the question above will be the winners*.



.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock

Ok it’s a code. So let’s try ......Dishonourable Discharge from Kindergarten in 1979.


Not eligible for prise.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DanTheMan

I was third with birth date 
Still winning a prize though

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## wiesbang

ddk1979 said:


> Winners will be as stated in the competition rules on first page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sad panda... i am only 5th on that answer


----------



## wiesbang

Lets take another shot.

Year you gave you heart to the Almighty? 

@brotiform


----------



## wiesbang

Or the year you started working?


@Neuk


----------



## boxerulez

The year you moved to an IT based profession?
@PsyCLown @Lukeness


----------



## ddk1979

.
Time is running out and there are still a few hours to go before the deadline, so give it one last try ... what have you got to lose ?

Since 5 out of the 10 people posted a pic of themselves, here's a baby pic of me. I was a nerd from the get go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## The_Ice

It was the year you realised that you had nothing to lose.

@Skoldzer @chucknorris

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## PsiSan

Hmmm, when you got your first computer

@Viper_SA


----------



## Stosta

The year you opened your own company!

@Caramia


----------



## Caramia

The year you climbed Mount Everest

@Tisha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tisha

The year you got your University degree..

Posting just for fun.
Cant wait for the answer

@Caramia


----------



## DanTheMan

Come on 20:00. I literally can't wait anymore.
The best of luck to everyone
@ddk1979 Thanks a million for running this giveaway and giving us the opportunity to enjoy vapecon from our own home.
Bless you !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## moolies86

The year you decided not to become a stand up comedian ?haha
Just posting for fun 
The year you and your best mate became friends
@MR_F

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## moolies86

Great comp @ddk1979

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

The year you started preparing for the Olympics

@Uzzi_0401

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yagya

the year you and your wife became proud parents of your triplets @ddk1979
and the ddk is the fist letters of their names.
@wiesbang

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Roodt

Screw it... the year you were concived, or your parents met.
@KZOR

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Huffapuff

It was the year you were released from Robben Island...? 

@Juices_For_Days

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979

.
Good luck to all those who entered this competition and who are eligible to win a prize.

A special thank you to all those who, though they were not eligible for a prize, still tried to guess the correct answer. You folks really made this competition enjoyable with some of your crazy answers.

*I have decided to allow the first person who answered the question correctly, to select the prize they want*.

.


----------



## KZOR

And how many are we?


----------



## ddk1979

.
Some of the entrants really did their homework and checked out some of my previous posts for clues. I think it paid off because they knew I was born in South Africa, so the answers that I immigrated to South Africa were thus quite amusing.

A fair number @KZOR


REMINDER : *I have decided to allow the first person who answered the question correctly, to select the prize they want*.

.


----------



## ddk1979

THE COMPETITION IS NOW OFFICIALLY CLOSED. Winners to be announced shortly.


PLEASE NOTE : *I have decided to allow the first person who answered the question correctly, to select the prize they want*.

.


----------



## ddk1979

@Caramia , @Heino13 , @Dubz , @The_Ice , @Soutie , @Schnappie , @Bearshare , @Roodt , @Tisha , @Dubz , @Huffapuff , @Slick , @DanTheMan , @Stosta , @Rude Rudi , @Yagya , @SAVaper , @PsiSan , @Cespian , @PsyCLown , @Sickboy77 , @Shooterbuddy , @boxerulez , @Switchy , @Nico_gti , @wiesbang , @Create-A-Cloud , @Dullz_vap3 , @KZOR , @Huffapuff


and the winners are ....



PLEASE NOTE : *I have decided to allow the first person who answered the question correctly, to select the prize they want*.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang

Please be me


----------



## Nico_gti

wiesbang said:


> Please be me


And me too.


----------



## wiesbang

Nico_gti said:


> And me too.


Me first though


----------



## ddk1979

.
And the correct answer is : *1979 was the year I matriculated*

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979

There were only 3 entries in the NCV VapeCon Competition: @Dullz_vap3 , @Nico_gti and me. While I won the main prize, @Dullz_vap3 received a NCV hamper as a consolation prize. The only one who did not receive anything was @Nico_gti . So I was amazed when I saw that @Nico_gti was the first person to come up with the correct answer ... perhaps it was karma.


Congratulations to you *@Nico_gti*.  I think it was really meant to be for you to win this competition. I hope you enjoy your prize.


But let's not forget about our other 2 winners - @DanTheMan and @Heino13. Well done to both of you and I you enjoy your prizes too.

Thank you to everyone who participated in this competition. 

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## SAVaper

Nicely done @ddk1979 
Congratulations to the winners

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Thanks @ddk1979 for a fun competition! 

And congrats to the winners 

Coulda sworn I had it with the alien probing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Heino13

Woww

Thanks so much @ddk1979

What prize did @Nico_gti choose?

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown

Oh, the year you matriculated.

I guess matriculating was quite a big thing for you then?  hehe

Congrats @Nico_gti

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979

Heino13 said:


> Woww
> 
> Thanks so much @ddk1979
> 
> What prize did @Nico_gti choose?




Congratulations on guessing the correct answer. I know it feels awesome to win.
I'm still waiting for @Nico_gti to reply to this announcement. 
As soon as I get an answer from him I will let you and @DanTheMan know.

Please just remember that I am flying out to VapeCon tomorrow and will only be able to post the prizes to all the winners once I return.
Also, I will be collecting the juices sponsored by Northern Craft Vapes (NCV) when I get to Johannesburg.

Thank you @Vapington for your sponsorship. 

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

PsyCLown said:


> Oh, the year you matriculated.
> 
> I guess matriculating was quite a big thing for you then?  hehe
> 
> Congrats @Nico_gti




It was just the first step of a long process. What made it memorable was that I did very well. The second reason was that I was accepted to university and was the very first person in our entire extended family to do this.

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nico_gti

First of all thanks to @ddk1979 for being so generous and giving us this opportunity. And also a big thanks to @Vapington. Seen as though I'm planning on upgrading soon I've decided to go with the 4 bay charger. Congrats to the other winners. Competitions like this and people like @ddk1979 make me appreciate the vape community more and more each day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

So it's all been decided.

@Nico_gti has chosen the i4 Intellicharger so that means that:
@DanTheMan has won : 1x Milked 100ml 3mg + 1x Trinity 60ml 3mg
@Heino13 has won : 1x Burst 3mg 30ml, 1x NCV Snap cap


Congratulations to all of you and I hope that one day, when you are able to, you will share the love with someone else.

.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## The_Ice

Hi @ddk1979 thank you for a very fun comp, I thoroughly enjoyed guessing and seeing the other creative guesses. Very generous of you to host a comp for us poor souls who cannot be at vapecon.

Congrats @Nico_gti @DanTheMan and @Heino13 Enjoy the prizes

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Way to go winners!

And way to go @ddk1979 and @Vapington ! A really fun compo!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DanTheMan

Wow @ddk1979, I cant tell you how happy i am.
First time ever that i won something and i got the first prize ...
Thank you to everyone involved in this, Sponsors , DDK1979 and every participant.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nico_gti

DanTheMan said:


> Wow @ddk1979, I cant tell you how happy i am.
> First time ever that i won something and i got the first prize ...
> Thank you to everyone involved in this, Sponsors , DDK1979 and every participant.


Congrats @DanTheMan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DanTheMan

@Nico_gti Thank you for choosing the Charger. i bought one like a week ago.
And well done with the spot on guess

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Shooterbuddy

Congrats all!!!


----------



## ddk1979

Congratulations @DanTheMan. I know how great if feels to win, so enjoy your prize.

I am really happy that it all worked out in the end and that you actually wanted the 1st prize (juices) while @Nico_gti actually wanted the 2nd prize (charger) although he was the 1st winner. So I'm glad that I let @Nico_gti select his prize. . because then you two each got what you wanted.

It was just a little disappointing that so few of the entrants actually rated the first post in which the competition was initially announced. 

Anyway, please remember, one day, when you are able to, share the love with someone else.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DanTheMan

definitely doing that.
This was quite entertaining.
Thanks again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

@Vapington has graciously offered to ship the juice prizes to @DanTheMan and @Heino13 . Thanks @Vapington , you have offered so much to this forum.
I have therefore decided to use the money that I would have spent on shipping to award a random Mystery Prize.

And the winner is ....

@Huffapuff . Thanks for your entries. Congratulations and enjoy your prize.

.



.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## PsiSan

@ddk1979 What a great comp. Thanks to you and @Vapington

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DanTheMan

@Vapington thank you very much for the sponsor
Thank you @ddk1979 for the mystery prize. your generosity is greatly appreciated.
Would like to meet you at the next vapecon

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Huffapuff

@ddk1979 thanks so very much  You are very generous. And I'll be sure to share the love with others in the future. 

I look forward to meeting you next week when I come to pick it up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Heino13

Thanks again all involved




Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

So glad that your prize has arrived. 
@Vapington and his team were still recovering from vapecon that's why there was a delay in sending it. Thanks again for the sponsorship @Vapington . 

Hope you enjoy every puff @Heino13 , and when it's finished, you have got to try the Frozen Youghurt, it's absolutely brilliant.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanTheMan

Just arrived
and its lunch time. Rebuilding right away



Thanks one more time @ddk1979 and @Vapington .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979

Ooooo, it's a nice a feeling when you get vape mail.
Enjoy every last drop @DanTheMan .

One day, when you, @Heino13 , @Huffapuff and @Nico_gti (and everyone else) are able to, share the love with someone else ... it seems to always find a way back to you.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979

@Heino13 , @DanTheMan and @Huffapuff have all received their prizes. 
Now just waiting on @Nico_gti to get his.

.


----------



## Alexander Scott

ddk1979 said:


> @Heino13 , @DanTheMan and @Huffapuff have all received their prizes.
> Now just waiting on @Nico_gti to get his.
> 
> .



Well done @ddk1979, what an awesome gesture, was very nice meeting you at VapeCon, we had good time and chat, I salute you sir!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

Alexander Scott said:


> Well done @ddk1979, what an awesome gesture, was very nice meeting you at VapeCon, we had good time and chat, I salute you sir!!




Thank you @Alexander Scott . I really enjoyed the chat with you and @Cliff.

I have received so much from the members of this forum, both advice and material gifts.
Since I have so little to offer in terms of vaping knowledge and expertise, all I can do is to try and pay it forward. Also, it spreads the love around and that's part of what makes this forum so great.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nico_gti

A big thanks to @ddk1979 for the prize. Cant wait to start using it. Thank you sir

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DanTheMan

I would suggest every person on earth to try NVC Milked.
I'm completely hooked and haven'n even tried the trinity yet.

Milked .. NVC is my new favourite, not even joking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DanTheMan

hmmm apologies for all the mistakes made in my previous post. i was up at 1am this morning working until 4.
I meant to type NCV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

